# 3/8" fork



## Sudden_Judgement (Sep 13, 2006)

I know it been asked before, but this time I have a few more limitations. I would like to know what you think is the best fork for my situation. I want NOT TOO EXPENSIVE, LIGHT-LIGHT-LIGHT, DURABLE, NOT OVER KILL, 3/8" dropout for a peg, NOT over 100mm of travel, and a short AXLE TO CROWN height for a less raked out 24" feel, My main use is DIRT, but I do URBAN and PARK once a week. Any suggestions? Here's a short clip of my bike at the local DJ's.


----------



## ---->SWERVE76<---- (Jun 20, 2005)

pegs and a 3/8" axle on a suspension fork will kill the fork. You are better off going rigid or getting a 20mm thru axle fork and finding a way to attach the peg.


----------



## Sudden_Judgement (Sep 13, 2006)

---->SWERVE76<---- said:


> pegs and a 3/8" axle on a suspension fork will kill the fork. You are better off going rigid or getting a 20mm thru axle fork and finding a way to attach the peg.


Um...no it wont. I like things simple. I ride Bmx also, we mtb riders tend to seriously overkill our rides. I wouldn't run a 3/8" axle with pegs on a rigid fork, I've bent those before, the suspension will take alot of the impact off the front axle, so it's fine. With a fork lip, all of the precious adjustment knobs will be OK. I don't want a 20mm thru axle, because I don't need it, and plus I'd have to rely on some crappy peg adapter, wich most likely breaks.


----------



## ---->SWERVE76<---- (Jun 20, 2005)

Most non TA forks are not built to take that kind of abuse. But it is your fork and your money. Now just wait for the no pegs on a mountain bike people to say something dumb.


----------



## j77 (Oct 14, 2004)

Seriously. . . . there is no fork out there that fits your criteria. There is not room around the dropouts on any QR fork that I know of that would allow for a standard BMX peg. Even my Gold Label which is pretty open around the QR dropouts does not have enough room to rig up a peg without hitting the lowers. Not that I would ever try to run one on a fork not designed for pegs. . . .

However you MAY be able to run the Superstar Micro Pegs (more like a long axle nut than a peg) on a fork like the Gold Label that has a fair amount of room around the dropout tabs. There is still the issue of the safety tabs on the QR lowers which would prevent the peg from resting flush on the dropout and weakening the interace. But again, by design the pegs arent supposed to be there. . . . :nono:

I have not seen these Superstar pegs in person but they look to be smaller in diameter. . . . . check them out and hope it works out for ya.

http://www.superstarbmx.com


----------



## Sudden_Judgement (Sep 13, 2006)

I've done it before on a friends bike, maitou forks, they make pegs with the saftey tabs, worked perfect for about 3yrs now, who cares if it's not supposed to be there. If we all did the same as the guy before us we'd still be delivering papers on old stingrays.

There has to be a decent fork for the application, Dirt Jam Pro, maybe something better? I know marzoochi has to have some thing decent.


----------



## j77 (Oct 14, 2004)

Ok then. . . . get a Manitou, put a peg or two on it, and go ride your bike. 

I have a paper route to tend to. . . . . .


----------



## Sudden_Judgement (Sep 13, 2006)

j77 said:


> Ok then. . . . get a Manitou, put a peg or two on it, and go ride your bike.
> 
> 
> j77 said:
> ...


----------



## j77 (Oct 14, 2004)

Take a peg to your LBS and hold it up to any newer QR Marz fork. It will not fit the highly sculpted dropouts on those forks. They wrap very closely around the QR nut and base of the lever. There just isnt the physical space for the peg. 

If this setup you are proposing worked, and worked well, dont you think that you might see it a bit more often? And somebody might have posted up on here how they had managed to make it work? . . . . . It will take trial and error, test fitting, and who knows what else to make it work. . . anyhow you've already said it is possible and you have done it before, so what are you asking here for? 

If youre looking for specs on a fork for street / dirt / park there are any number of good and informative threads on that here. . . They all have the weights, A-to-C height, subjective and objective reviews. . . . . . 

But you asked about the peg and you got two opinions that you didnt like. Deal with it and prove us wrong.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

If you've bent a rigid fork, you've either got a not-so-good fork, of you're a hack, or a combination of the two.

Grinds will put a lot of twisting forces on a suspension fork. The Marzocchi Dirt Jam is OEM only and not recommended for heavier riders or hard use. The Marzocchi DJ24 is the only fork available that is deisgned around being able to run pegs.

As mentioned, there is not a lot of room around the dropouts.


----------



## Sudden_Judgement (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm not using a QR:madman: I'm using a real threaded axle! I know there are other posts of other forks on this forum, but I need a specific kind of fork to do the job. Basicly, I need a lighter alternative to the D-streets. 

I didn't bend the fork just the axle. Thank you for suggesting something and not hating.

I'm not hating on anyone particulary, but undaring people, are the reason MTB will always be 2 steps behind BMX. Things are possible if you try enough


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

hey, well, I think you are missing the point.... whether you use Quick-Release or Bolt-on, the FORK IS THE SAME! and there is no flat surface on these QR dropout style forks for the peg to rest up against. if you have done it on a friends manitou before, and know how you worked it out, get the exact same fork as he did!

That said, the ONLY susp forks I have seen with pegs attached were 20mm Sherman/goldlabels and some Marzocchis with 20mm. Then, in the hollow 20mm thru-axle you run a separate threaded axle for the peg to go onto, flushly butted against the flat surface of the 20mm dropout. Do you get what I'm saying?
j77 had it in his first post.

the superstar thread on "peg extensions" are only about 1" long, but again, will probably not sit flushly against a QR dropout on most forks...

an honestly (I don't do it) but many people with susp forks, just grind on the lower large bottom section of the fork, you don't need a longer peg sticking out. This is assuming you don't have a dampening adjustment knob on the bottom, and not running a disc brake up there...


----------



## Wayndar (Jan 13, 2004)

I looked into this for a long time- these guys are right, the forks with 3/8" axle dropouts are too sculpted to work. Maybe you could get a really long axle and then create your own adapter to fit between the curvy drop out and the peg. I ended up getting a cheap OEM Manitou Stance Static w/ 20mm dropouts on ebay and threading a bolt into the thru-axle to hold the peg. Works perfectly (I only run a left peg), plus the Stance has a pretty low A2C height, and is simple to lower.


----------



## Sudden_Judgement (Sep 13, 2006)

BikeSATORI said:


> there is no flat surface on these QR dropout style forks for the peg to rest up against. if you have done it on a friends manitou before, and know how you worked it out, get the exact same fork as he did!
> 
> and honestly (I don't do it) but many people with susp forks, just grind on the lower large bottom section of the fork, you don't need a longer peg sticking out. This is assuming you don't have a dampening adjustment knob on the bottom, and not running a disc brake up there...


Wow dude you just gave me the answers too all of the problems. I have the perfect idea, I'm gonna rig some thing up and test it out, thanks dude   Sweet

Well anyways I'm still stickin with the 3/8" axle. And no disks.

Now which fork? Dirt Jam Pro, Dirt Jumper 3's, or something better with 3/8"axle

Thanks for the help this is really inspiring!

Don't worry I'm not Hatin' I just hate it when people seem bound by what others do. Progression is Progressive!


----------



## j77 (Oct 14, 2004)

-----


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Sudden_Judgement said:


> I'm not using a QR:madman: I'm using a real threaded axle! I know there are other posts of other forks on this forum, but I need a specific kind of fork to do the job. Basicly, I need a lighter alternative to the D-streets.
> 
> I didn't bend the fork just the axle. Thank you for suggesting something and not hating.
> 
> I'm not hating on anyone particulary, but undaring people, are the reason MTB will always be 2 steps behind BMX. Things are possible if you try enough


If you bent just an axle, what's to prevent the same from happening again? If you run pegs with 3/8 or 10mm axles, take care to tread lightly. Putting the peg further out will give it more leverage to bend the axle.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

As I mentioned, the Dirt Jam is an OEM only fork, and not a very good one at that. I would take a DJ3 over the Dirt Jam. Given the option, I would avoid Marzocchi altogether. But hey, it's your bike, do what you wish.


----------



## j77 (Oct 14, 2004)

To unsubscribe from this thread, please visit this page:
http://forums.mtbr.com/subscription.php?do=usub&t=237370


----------



## Sudden_Judgement (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm going with the 07 dirt jumper 3's. I'll try out my little invention when they come in, maybe sell them?


----------



## ---->SWERVE76<---- (Jun 20, 2005)

You will need a ground out peg, or something small to fit in the dropout. The extra flex and leverage on the dropouts will still kill the fork.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

I'd just braze on a grind plate, then dremel it off when it is too worn, rinse and repeat.


----------



## Sudden_Judgement (Sep 13, 2006)

snaky69 said:


> I'd just braze on a grind plate, then dremel it off when it is too worn, rinse and repeat.


Yeah, I have an idea for a super sick and trick grind plate for the fork. I have to wait for my forks to get here so I can assure it will fit. Then do some trial and error and then post a pic for ya guys The only change to my plan is the addition of Gold Labels instead of DJ3's:thumbsup: The black 80mm Gold Labels look soo sick


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

The gold label comes with a grind bolt I think, so I guess it's meant to handle grinds a bit better?

Knock on wood, I've never seen a manitou last more than 3 months.

Edit: then again, I've also seen a 2002 rock shox psylo XC hold up to 4 years of hard abuse, 11 foot drops to flat, and general urban mayhem.


----------



## ---->SWERVE76<---- (Jun 20, 2005)

gold label 2 has the grind bolt, the gl1 does not.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

You can also just buy the grind bolt. It should thread right into the lowers.


----------



## ihatemybike (Nov 27, 2005)

Why do you think a boinger fork will save your 3/8" axle? The peg and axle are both unsprung receiving the same force that they would on a rigid fork. Something to think about.


----------



## Sudden_Judgement (Sep 13, 2006)

This what I'm talking about, but wider.


----------



## ServeEm (Jun 15, 2005)

Hey is this something you found? Also is that a 3/8" axle? I'd be interested in doing something like that, I love grinding.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Sudden_Judgement said:


> This what I'm talking about, but wider.


that also appears to be on a 20mm axle.


----------



## Sudden_Judgement (Sep 13, 2006)

actually it's looks more like a 14mm inside of a 20mm.


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

Sudden_Judgement said:


> actually it's looks more like a 14mm inside of a 20mm.


yes... exactly what I mentioned in my above post a week ago or so... so how will you work this with a QR dropout fork? you drill or grind that sucker out for a 14mm axle (4mm is a LOT) and your dropouts will last about as long as if they were made out of cheese...

the welded add on part looks trick though... if you can work some incredibly overbuilt contraption like that to wrap around the qr fork leg and bolt into the empy ISO disc mounts, it could be a little more indestructable, albeit super heavy, but some heavy duty armor for sure, haha....


----------



## Sudden_Judgement (Sep 13, 2006)

BikeSATORI said:


> the welded add on part looks trick though... if you can work some incredibly overbuilt contraption like that to wrap around the qr fork leg and bolt into the empy ISO disc mounts, it could be a little more indestructable, albeit super heavy, but some heavy duty armor for sure, haha....


You pretty much nailed it there! :thumbsup: I'm still stickin with the 3/8" full axle and putting a little contraption like the previous on there. I'm connecting it to the disk mount aswell as the axle. But, it will be wider for more forgiving rail placement. I may build it out of high grade aluminium and make a removable grinding surface, when it wears out swap out the plate.


----------



## sovietspyguy (Dec 4, 2005)

Sudden_Judgement said:


> I'm not using a QR:madman: I'm using a real threaded axle! I know there are other posts of other forks on this forum, but I need a specific kind of fork to do the job. Basicly, I need a lighter alternative to the D-streets.
> 
> I didn't bend the fork just the axle. Thank you for suggesting something and not hating.
> 
> I'm not hating on anyone particulary, but undaring people, are the reason MTB will always be 2 steps behind BMX. Things are possible if you try enough


I don't buy that logic, the 'undaring people' logic. Pegs aren't on mountain bikes because they are pointless on them. That's not a valid reason to say MTB is 2 steps behind BMX. Ok then, BMX is twenty steps behind MTB because they still ride single speed rigid bikes with cable-actuated rim brakes.


----------



## Sudden_Judgement (Sep 13, 2006)

sovietspyguy said:


> I don't buy that logic, the 'undaring people' logic. Pegs aren't on mountain bikes because they are pointless on them. That's not a valid reason to say MTB is 2 steps behind BMX. Ok then, BMX is twenty steps behind MTB because they still ride single speed rigid bikes with cable-actuated rim brakes.


Thats not what I meant:nono: , Don't take it the wrong way. I meant that bmxers constantly tweak and try new things, I don't think what you said fits, I don't think adding more useless crap to your bike makes the sport as a whole progress. Mtb's are awsome, and the sport growing and growing.


----------



## sovietspyguy (Dec 4, 2005)

Sudden_Judgement said:


> Thats not what I meant:nono: , Don't take it the wrong way. I meant that bmxers constantly tweak and try new things, I don't think what you said fits, I don't think adding more useless crap to your bike makes the sport as a whole progress. Mtb's are awsome, and the sport growing and growing.


You're right, it doesn't. I think if enough people wanted pegs on mountain bikes, there would already be plenty of support for them. The fact that there isn't doesn't mean that MTBers aren't creative, it just means that it's something the vast majority have no want or need for. If you want/need them and are willing to take the time to make it work, then there is our creativity right there. That's how a lot of big things start I think. Maybe after this more people will think about or want to do what you did and a few years down the road it'll be easy to find all the right parts.

Not to sound argumentative but I'm not even sure I know what people mean by the "progression" of biking. To me a bike will always be a bike no matter what expensive and cool stuff is attached to it. When it comes down to it a bike will always be a bike...I think some people get a false idea of what "progression" means and they think that the top BMX or MTB riders doing insane tricks is progression. I don't really see it that way because that has no effect on most people riding anyway, other than going "yeah that's really cool."

Anyways that wasn't a comment towards you, just something I've always wondered about in general...what DO people refer to when they say progression?


----------



## Sudden_Judgement (Sep 13, 2006)

sovietspyguy said:


> You're right, it doesn't. I think if enough people wanted pegs on mountain bikes, there would already be plenty of support for them. The fact that there isn't doesn't mean that MTBers aren't creative, it just means that it's something the vast majority have no want or need for. If you want/need them and are willing to take the time to make it work, then there is our creativity right there. That's how a lot of big things start I think. Maybe after this more people will think about or want to do what you did and a few years down the road it'll be easy to find all the right parts.
> 
> Not to sound argumentative but I'm not even sure I know what people mean by the "progression" of biking. To me a bike will always be a bike no matter what expensive and cool stuff is attached to it. When it comes down to it a bike will always be a bike...I think some people get a false idea of what "progression" means and they think that the top BMX or MTB riders doing insane tricks is progression. I don't really see it that way because that has no effect on most people riding anyway, other than going "yeah that's really cool."
> 
> Anyways that wasn't a comment towards you, just something I've always wondered about in general...what DO people refer to when they say progression?


I couldn't of said it more pefectly than that. That's exactly what I mean, glad to see someone else there has an open an inovative mind.

I love Bmx and I love Mtb, but I don't see a need to not do something just because no one else does it, I have the wackiest ideal bike, hardtail 24" specific, SS, 80mm fork, 14mm bmx freecoasterhub, magura rear rim brake, hydro f-set rotor, k-rads, pegs, bash guard.


----------



## Evil4bc (Apr 13, 2004)

Sudden_Judgement said:


> This what I'm talking about, but wider.


Hahahah That's the fork I built for Anson Wellington !:thumbsup:


----------

